# Will testosterone ever be treated like opiods?



## AlienAgent (Jul 18, 2021)

Does anyone else remember how available opiods and benzodiazapenes were 12+ years ago? Doctors handed them out like candy. Now all those patients have been either diverted to the heroin and fentanyl epidemic or a rigidly structured pain management clinic.

I suspect something similiar could happen with the whole TRT/anti aging scene we have seen grow over the past 20 years. My biggest fear with getting into TRT is getting dependant, then having the rug pulled out from under my feet. Then you either dance to their tune or go full criminal. Anyone else thinking about this?


----------



## eazy (Jul 18, 2021)

hope so. they are giving it away in Vancouver.









						Free heroin, cocaine and meth handed out outside of the Vancouver Police Department
					

"We gave three-and-a-half grams of each drug."




					www.vancouverisawesome.com


----------



## Trump (Jul 18, 2021)

AlienAgent said:


> Does anyone else remember how available opiods and benzodiazapenes were 12+ years ago? Doctors handed them out like candy. Now all those patients have been either diverted to the heroin and fentanyl epidemic or a rigidly structured pain management clinic.
> 
> I suspect something similiar could happen with the whole TRT/anti aging scene we have seen grow over the past 20 years. My biggest fear with getting into TRT is getting dependant, then having the rug pulled out from under my feet. Then you either dance to their tune or go full criminal. Anyone else thinking about this?


Are you on fentanyl??


----------



## AlienAgent (Jul 18, 2021)

Trump said:


> Are you on fentanyl??


No, but I watched my mother in law get hassled over a Percocet prescription she had for nearly 40 years, due to some major neck and shoulder injuries she had as a kid. Her neck x rays look like a jig saw puzzle. A few years back they started making her go to a pain clinic where they treat everyone like a drug seeking dope fiend. She's a multimillionare getting 60 percocet 5mg a month ( since the late 70's) and they talk to her like a dog. My wife went with her once and was stunned.

Anyway I'd hate to be dependant on any medication, then years later get trapped into that bullshit.


----------



## Trump (Jul 18, 2021)

AlienAgent said:


> No, but I watched my mother in law get hassled over a Percocet prescription she had for nearly 40 years, due to some major neck and shoulder injuries she had as a kid. Her neck x rays look like a jig saw puzzle. A few years back they started making her go to a pain clinic where they treat everyone like a drug seeking dope fiend. She's a multimillionare getting 60 percocet 5mg a month ( since the late 70's) and they talk to her like a dog. My wife went with her once and was stunned.
> 
> Anyway I'd hate to be dependant on any medication, then years later get trapped into that bullshit.


Testosterone is natural in your body it’s not the same as being prescribed a pain killer.


----------



## AlienAgent (Jul 18, 2021)

Trump said:


> Testosterone is natural in your body it’s not the same as being prescribed a pain killer.


I agree, but both are scheduled narcotics. 

Imagine a 6 month media blitz because dumbass little Timmy was pinching Dad's testosterone and developed some rare case of bullshit-itis.

Que the Karens, wailing for someone to do something about this latest, non issue.

I was considering lining up some TRT, but I'm wondering if in 20 years it's gonna be like my Mom's thyroid rx or my MIL's pain meds.


----------



## CJ (Jul 18, 2021)

AlienAgent said:


> I agree, but both are scheduled narcotics.
> 
> Imagine a 6 month media blitz because dumbass little Timmy was pinching Dad's testosterone and developed some rare case of bullshit-itis.
> 
> ...


Testosterone is not a narcotic.

Testosterone doesn't kill people.

There will never be children dying from testosterone on the news to cause an uproar, which the politicians use to their advantage.


----------



## Trump (Jul 18, 2021)

You don’t line up some trt you go the doctors get blood work confirm you have low testosterone and then the doctor adjusts a dose to get you into the normal range for your health. You don’t get trt from frank lucas in Harlem


----------



## CJ (Jul 18, 2021)

Trump said:


> You don’t line up some trt you go the doctors get blood work confirm you have low testosterone and then the doctor adjusts a dose to get you into the normal range for your health. You don’t get trt from frank lucas in Harlem


You know Frank???  😳😳😳


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jul 18, 2021)

Well I can tell you first hand, they consider it on the same level. This year for the first time at the Dr office when I see him for my annual bloods and I get my 6 months Rx from him. I had to sign paperwork which is the EXACT one they use for opioids. Have you been addicted to anything, contiplated suicide, evey abuse drugs ect.....Dr said they consider it abusive/ addictive drug. Even picking up the Rx they scan your ID, never did that before


----------

